# the most powerful Steam Locomotive in North America created



## lwhitehead (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi I need help finding the most powerful Steam Locomotive in North America in pulling Strength, not Weight. The Galaxy Express needs an Steam Locomotive to pull an unknown number of types of Passenger cars,


Hopefully a Streamlined one,


Stanley Steamer is the name of the Locomotive 


On Science side what could I put in a Firebox that will give endless source of heat to boil water, like a Star or Nuclear energy.

LW


----------



## Riis Marshall (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello L W

The Allegheny class steam locomotive built by Lima Locomotive Works in Lima, Ohio was the most powerful ever built. Not much in the way of streamlining but you can't have everything.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 26, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> On Science side what could I put in a Firebox that will give endless source of heat to boil water, like a Star or Nuclear energy.



Literally nothing can provide infinite energy like that. A fusion reaction such as found in a star or a nuclear reactor will provide large amounts of energy for relatively little input, but it's still not infinite.

However, if we're talking about a story where it's possible to power a steam train with a star then I don't see why you can't just say "it's magic" and move on.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 26, 2015)

A star *is* nuclear energy.  Stars are powered by fusion.

Do you really want infinity or just something longer-lasting than what a coal car can hold? Also, don't forget you'll need a source of water as your water boils away.  One trick is to have water pans in the track.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> On Science side what could I put in a Firebox that will give endless source of heat to boil water, like a Star or Nuclear energy.



We seem to have moved on from 'steam locomotive' here.nthego:

'Streamlining' was not the order of the day. How do you streamline a cow-catcher?[-X



			
				astroannie said:
			
		

> Also, don't forget you'll need a source of water as your water boils away.



Good point. The old rail stations had water towers to re-fill the 'steam'.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 26, 2015)

Blade said:


> We seem to have moved on from 'steam locomotive' here.nthego:
> 
> 'Streamlining' was not the order of the day. How do you streamline a cow-catcher?[-X



I googled history of streamlining and found out that it evolved in the 1930's. Think of the differences between WWI and WWII aircraft.  The first patent for a jet engine was issued in 1930.  And the word "streamline" didn't enter dictionaries until that decade.  If this is set in the 19th century, streamlining is an anachronism that just wouldn't be there.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Sep 26, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> On Science side what could I put in a Firebox that will give endless source of heat to boil water, like a Star or Nuclear energy.
> 
> LW



The rage of every fanboy/girl on the internet. Or maybe one of those chemical hand-warmers that you bring to American football games. Those get _way_ too hot.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 26, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> Stanley Steamer is the name of the Locomotive



Actually, the Stanley Steamer was a motorcar.  http://www.stanleymotorcarriage.com/GeneralTechnical/GeneralTechnical.htm


----------



## Arianna (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone researching trains can find knowledgeable people here: http://www.railfan.net/


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 29, 2015)

The smoothing of the Locomotives happened during WW2 and post war as way to make the trains run faster, Water no problem one could find those Water Towers or use Rain to fill the tank. Now the problem with a Star is that as with all Sci-Fi I must get the Science right, when one compresses a Star it turns into a Black Hole even then it's too big for a Firebox, and Nuclear Fuel is the problem of the waste how do use safely get rid off it?. These stories take place in modern times like those Spider Robinson's Bar stories.

The Galaxy Express is were Wonders both great and terrible happens, a Train with both normal and not so normal ride together.

LW


----------



## Terry D (Sep 29, 2015)

The engine could use a matter/antimatter power source. Huge (not unlimited) power in a small package.


----------

